# Well it happened



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

My first big summer kill. Counted over 200 gills and 20 bass. Not sure of the cause yet. 
Here is what I observed. 

No red ears, crappie, or shiners floating just gills and bass. And only in the shallow parts of my pond. I have 2 shallow spots. One is a half acre the other about a quarter acre. The shallows are bays so they have an inlet. 

I'm wondering if either it's a disease that is exclusive to gills and bass. Or the shallows had depleted oxygen and the fish were doomed when they swam to those shallow areas. Or am I going to find the rest of my fish floating soon. Yikes! 
Any ideas or past experiences are welcomed.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

If nothing has happened to your pond (chemicals sprayed around for weed control that may have leeched into the pond, etc.) I'd lean towards an oxygen depletion, and the gills and bass not being as hardy as the other fish, or just preferring the shallows compared to the redears and crappie staying deeper.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

A friend who has pond had same issue this week and was told it was oxygen depletion.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Might want to look into an air- powered aerator


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

No herbicide or other additives. No new floaters that I could see this evening. I knew if it was going to happen it would take a couple months like this. Hot and dry. 
A diffuser is what I'll be looking into. The pond is 10 years old. Just a bummer.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I lost several large 20 yr old amurs, bass, and catfish a few years back when I treated my entire pond all at once(definite no-no!) for a bad algae problem with copper sulphate crystals. ThIs happened to be concurrent with the hottest, dryest days of that summer. My pond is aerated 24-7-12!, didn't matter. The sudden weed kill took out the fish within a few days. Point is, aeration is NOT a "cure all"!!


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a floating pump, 3/4 hp. My fish are doing well, and never any weeds, or slime. Jones fish farm sells them. Get one, bye bye problems. My pond is 20 yrs old.


----------

